# Smoking ban repealed in Italy?



## VivaItalia (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi there,

I would truly appreciate it if anyone could let me know if the smoking ban was repealed in Italy.

If you live in Italy today, can you smoke in a bar or restaurant? If so, where and in what capacity?

Thanks so much!


----------



## paolojackie (Jul 27, 2009)

was there in october and there was no smoking in restaurants or bars.[mind you some local bars where smoking but think it is not allowed]


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

smoking ban is still active but there are some facilities that have smoke areas.


----------



## mileskr (Mar 26, 2009)

*Smoking Ban*



paolojackie said:


> was there in october and there was no smoking in restaurants or bars.[mind you some local bars where smoking but think it is not allowed]


I live in Italy and the ban is still firmly in force. No smoking in any buildings basically. Fines for smoker and the owner.


----------

